# Suche Radiallüfter !!



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. September 2013)

*Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Hi@all !

Wie der Titel es schon verrät suche ich einen Radiallüfter.
Er darf nicht dicker als 20mm sein aber auch nicht dünner als 15mm.
Breite und Länge sind egal. Er sollte möglichst leise sein. Optimal wäre ein 3pin Anschluß.

Welchen Lüfter könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Da gibt nicht viel Auswahl.
http://www.amazon.de/Interner-Gehäu...8&qid=1378701205&sr=8-9&keywords=radiallüfter
http://www.amazon.de/Xilence-10312-...&qid=1378701205&sr=8-12&keywords=radiallüfter


----------



## Icedaft (9. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Leistungsstarker Gehäuse Entlüfter Slotlüfter System Slot Lüfter PCI ISA Gehäuselüfter ttc-003 für einen Slot:Amazon.de:Elektronik


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Danke euch beiden !


----------



## Icedaft (9. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Darf man fragen was Du damit vorhast? Bringen tun die Dinger nicht wirklich was außer eine zusätzliche Lärmquelle zur Verfügung zu stellen?!.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. September 2013)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Ich werde damit meine Backplatekühlung aktiv kühlen. 
Der Lüfter wird auf 7 Volt gedrosselt muss nur einen klein wenig Luft bewegen ca 3m² reicht völlig aus.
Mehr erfährst du in meinem Build log in der Signatur ist der Link.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Hi@all ! 

Ich muss diesen Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung hohlen denn ich habe seit gestern wieder ein Problem.

Wie man in diesem Link sehen kann habe ich einen Slot-Lüfter verbaut.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...vy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat-35.html#post5723672

Leider erzeugt er seit gestern Abend schlimme ratternde Geräusche, kurzum ich muss ihn wechseln.

Jetzt stehe ich wieder vor der Entscheidung was kann man kaufen ?

1. Was ich brauche ist ein Radiallüfter der möglichst Leise ist ( ich kann ihn aber zur Not drosseln ).
2. Er sollte möglichst viel Luftdruck erzeugen.
3. Er darf nicht höher als 15mm sein.
4. Wenn möglich mit 3pin Anschluß.

Wer hat da eine Lösung ?


----------



## hanssx2 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Kann nur den enermax vorschlagen 

Everflow Radial Lüfter 75x77x15mm B127515BUAF DC 12V 5500 U/min 51dBA Kugellager PWM:Amazon.de:Elektronik

Der braucht halt 9,6 Watt und muss gedrosselt werden


----------



## Icedaft (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

https://geizhals.at/eu/lian-li-bs-07a-silber-pci-slot-kuehler-a549617.html

Externe Lösung:

https://geizhals.at/eu/lian-li-bs-09a-silber-externer-pci-slot-kuehler-a380793.html


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

sorry für's off topic aber könnt ihr euch vorstellen dass den Lüfter ausm zweiten Link von Icedraft weltweit mehr als 10 Menschen kaufen!? 
Also dieses produkt finde ich schon seeehr gewagt und skuril!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

*Der Lüfter darf nicht höher als 15mm sein !*


----------



## hanssx2 (13. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Der Lüfter darf nicht höher als 15mm sein !



Meiner ist es 

Hatte ihn leider nie selber er rennt aber bei einem Kumpel


----------



## Markus_P (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Titan TFD-B5015M12B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Titan TFD-B6015M12C, 60x60x15mm, 4500rpm, 20.6m³/h, 32dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Sonst den Lüfter von der R9 290 abmontieren und einbauen  (Kostenpunkt 350 Euro  )

mfg Markus

edit: sonst gibts noch nen 20 mm ... http://geizhals.at/akasa-system-blower-schwarz-ak-sb-bk-a722706.html
und frage warum 15mm ? haben mehr nicht Platz oder ist dann zu wenig platz zwischen Lüfter und Löwe :p sodass nicht genug Luft angesaugt wird?


----------



## Gast20160706 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Taugen diese PCI lüfter was? wie sind euer erfahrungen??


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

@ MehlstaubtheCat: Um mal von den limitierenden 15-20mm wegzukommen, hast du schon mal über einen Lufttunnel nachgedacht? Sodass der Lüfter direkt am Backplate Kühler wegfällt und du nur den Lufttunnel mit je einem 120er ein und ausblasend ausrüstest? Gibt ja auch so flexible Abluftschläuche LINK, dieser wird wohl zu groß sein, aber sowas in der Art für den Lufttunnel wäre meine Idee.

Alternativ einen Radiallüfter aus dem Notebook-bereich, die sollten schmal genug sein. (Aber eben auch laut  und nen Tunnel wirst du wohl auch da benötigen.

Schön das es an der Stelle wieder weitergeht. 

Und an den Rest, lest mal seine Posts richtig. Er sucht einen Lüfter für seinen Backplate Kühler-Mod der CPU! 
Ging nicht um PCI-Lüfter oder die Grafikkarte. Diese Radiallüfter sind eben nur häufig als PCI Lüfter vertreten, er braucht aber nur etwas in dieser (Bau-) Form.
Am besten mal ein paar Blicke in sein Projekt werfen, dann wirds klar worum es sich dreht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/285351-build-log-projekt-industrial-silence-900d-ivy-bridge-e-mehlstaub-cat.html 

Im 4ten Post wird dieser Mod beschrieben.
MFG


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Suche Radiallüfter !!*

Einen Lüftertunnel funktioniert nicht, da sind nur ca. 3cm Platz. 
Daher wird es ein Wasserkühler, bin da gerade auf der Suche.

Ich Suche ich einen Wasserkühler der folgende Anforderung erfüllt.
Maximale 90x90mm und maximal 30mm hoch, die Wasseranschlüsse müssen Seitlich sein G1/4 in eine Richtung. 
Wenn möglich auf Kupfer, noch besser aus Kupfer das vernickelt ist.


----------

